# April is bored



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am sure April is bored  She is very much a people cat and I can't leave the room without her following me up the stairs or waiting on the stairs just to check if I am coming back in to the room.

Just last night, we played solidly for 2 hours between 8 and 10 and when I decided it was time to relax and have a cuppa, she then starts to paw and stand up against the TV, now I know in reality she won't pull it over but I can't help worrying about it. At 5am this morning she was chewing my bedside light, so I had to remove it from the room.

Cookie isn't a cat companion and probably sleeps all day  

Any suggestions how to make her a little less demanding and dependent.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CandM, I expect April is a highly intelligent cat with a very inquisitive nature. I have found cats like her need the stimulus of lots of places to explore, so they can experience new sights & new scents every day. With more to occupy her interest April will be less obsessed with you, (and will also stop chewing your lamp out of boredom. )

The easiest way to achieve this is for her go outdoors, where she will find plenty to amuse her. But I know she is a BSH, and if you're not living in a safe, traffic-free area you probably don't want to take the risk. 

A cat-proofed garden is a good idea, but may only satisfy a lively cat like April if it is a large garden with plenty of space to explore and have mini-adventures. The average town or suburban garden (cat proofed with fencing) is not likely to hold her interest for long, and then she will be pestering to get over the fence. 

Could you train April to walk on a harness and leash and then take her to different safe places to explore e.g. perhaps friends' gardens? I used to do this several times a week with my indoor cats years ago when I lived in a 4th Floor apartment.


----------



## littlelady (May 4, 2014)

There are a few toys out there that can help keep her amused, setting up a timed toy in the morning may help you get a extra hour of sleep. Amazon are selling a laser one. However I am thinking more about toys that test her intelligence. I have treat toys which need to be activated or knocked over in a specific way to let the treat out. the simplest one is bobble shaped and has holes in the side where the treats can get out. Only one of my cats can use these sort of toys (she has also mastered the automatic feeder, opening the flap and pressing the correct button). I would suggest finding games that test her intelligence that she enjoys doing. Get a few and then rotate them as she will get bored of them otherwise.

Good luck!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Chillminx yes I think you are right, she needs more adventures which she doesn't get in my bland garden, I may try a harness - I still have the one I bought for Cookie. 

LL - not really a fan of treat toys but may try and find one for evening supervision. 

I thought BSH were laid back, I got her as company for Cookie now I might need a playmate for April.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Cookieandme said:


> Chillminx yes I think you are right, she needs more adventures which she doesn't get in my bland garden, I may try a harness - I still have the one I bought for Cookie.
> 
> LL - not really a fan of treat toys but may try and find one for evening supervision.
> 
> I thought BSH were laid back, I got her as company for Cookie now I might need a playmate for April.


My sympathies, Molly came as company for Bobby and now she is the intelligent bored demanding one, while at the same time Bobby still expects my lap as a bed 24/7. I don't have the garden option and anyway Molly was an indoor cat by choice, and I don't have any answers yet, but will let you know anything I do find.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I popped a walking jacket on her this morning  she had her front leg through it before I could turn round. 

This morning I have been thinking of taking her to my Dad's as his garden is very large but then she has to come home and then we are back to being bored. 

I need to retire, then I can move and we can have a nice garden


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you got a Mynwood or a Happy House Cats harness? They are made with a big wrap around strip of velcro at the neck and tummy and if they fit right a cat should not be able to get out of them. Both types are made to measure so they are quite snug. If you are using Cookie's harness maybe it is too big for April? 

I found that taking my cats outdoors for a couple of hours a time was such fun for them they were very relaxed when we got back home, and the boredom was kept at bay for a few days. So as long as you'd able to keep up the outings I think it would make a difference to April. 

Your dad's garden sounds ideal for purpose! :thumbup1: Also, if he didn't mind, she could explore his house too!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

It's the original Mynwood one I bought Cookie when she was about the same size. To be honest it wasn't as tight as it should be just wanted to see what she did. I'll try again for a few minutes again tonight.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Would she take to clicker training? I do it with loki (except we dont use a clicker as i found it fiddly) and i find the mental stimulation really helps him. Even a couple of short, 5-10 minute sessions a day might keep her mind occupied.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

April wasn't impressed by the jacket 

April&#39;s walking jacket - YouTube


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

:lol: At least she is not doing what one of mine did when I put on a harness - lie down and refuse to move at all. 

I hope you don't think I am being rude about your garden, but you could do a lot with it to make it more fun for a cat. i.e. landscape most of the lawn area with shrubs and bushes, and place some cat size plastic tunnels around as hideyholes. Also add different heights by using outdoor cat trees. Just leave enough lawn for a winding path through. 

Perhaps also create a little pond. 

Then you would attract wildlife to your garden, insects, birds, frogs in the pond, maybe mice would move in to the garden, and April would have something absorbing to watch. 

Although my cats are free roaming they don't go far and spend hours sitting by my neighbour's pond watching the pond life, or sitting in the woodland part of my garden watching for mice. It is what cats like to do best - watch and hunt!  

I believe I have heard there are some landscape gardeners who specialise in creating outdoor havens for cats, but anyone with the necessary skills and imagination could do it for you.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Perhaps also create a little pond.
> 
> Then you would attract wildlife to your garden, insects, birds, frogs in the pond, maybe mice would move in to the garden, and April would have something absorbing to watch.
> 
> ...


Luna used to spend hours staring into our pond and trying to catch the fish (we had two goldfish), it's excellent cat TV. Though often she did come back in with very wet paws!

I would suggest finding two or three toys that she plays with really well on her own, keep them hidden away until she seems restless. Luna has her springs, gift bows or crinkle balls, which I bring out every time she seems bored. I always take them away once she has finished so she's excited to see them again. It took a lot of toys to find out what made her tick!

Luna makes up her own games when she's bored. Her favourite is chasing her humans


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I believe I have heard there are some landscape gardeners who specialise in creating outdoor havens for cats, but anyone with the necessary skills and imagination could do it for you.


Even if you just leave a corner to grow wild this would attract wildlife and give the cats some long grass to play and hide in. Throw a few old tree stumps in there as well and even better.

Love the video - she really doesn't seem impressed with it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

rox666 said:


> > Even if you just leave a corner to grow wild this would attract wildlife and give the cats some long grass to play and hide in. Throw a few old tree stumps in there as well and even better.
> 
> 
> Actually that reminds me of a friend of mine some years ago who was living in the suburbs with a typical smallish sized suburban garden. She had two cats, and one day she decided from then on to allow the whole of her garden to go completely wild.
> ...


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

All gardens should have at least one natural corner. Great for wildlife, great for humans because there is nothing more relaxing than sitting and watching butterflies and bees and great for cats because they just love to hide in long grass and chase moths. Not forgetting that it is, of course, a great excuse to not have to do any gardening .


----------



## Crazy Mazy (Feb 6, 2014)

Cookieandme said:


> April wasn't impressed by the jacket
> 
> April's walking jacket - YouTube


Is that fake grass you have in your garden? A real lawn will attract all manner of interesting mini beasts (from a cat's point of view anyway!)  You could then dig a border and plant some shrubs/plants along the borders to make it even more interesting for your cats to explore.

Apologies if it's not fake grass.


----------



## Crazy Mazy (Feb 6, 2014)

rox666 said:


> All gardens should have at least one natural corner. Great for wildlife, great for humans because there is nothing more relaxing than sitting and watching butterflies and bees and great for cats because they just love to hide in long grass and chase moths. Not forgetting that it is, of course, a great excuse to not have to do any gardening .


^^ This


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes it is artificial grass I had the previous gravel low maintenance replaced and it isn't been ripped up  not at the price it costs. 

The history - I had my garden levelled and made low maintenance with granit chippings many years ago as I spent 18 years scuba diving and most of my weekends were away. 

I don't intend spending more than the next 5 years here so creating a wild flower meadow isn't going to happen.

The house next door is currently empty and their lawn is now overgrown and covered in dandelions - the "clock" heads are blowing around and everything is covered - so no letting it run wild, which it won't wouldn't happen either.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps you could make a hole in the fence so April could get through and explore the lovely wild garden next door! I bet she'd have a whale of a time


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

No chance


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

:lol::wink:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought April one of those intelligence toys from ZP and took it home yesterday, if took her all of 3 seconds to work out how to get the treats out. Even Cookie managed to get her big paws down the little tunnel.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Try the Trixie Activity Fun Board. Keeps mine going for about 10-15 mins at a time.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I know what you mean. I think that Pooh is bored too. At the shelter there was always another cat to hassle :smilewinkgrin: but he's alone here as I spend a lot of time at work. And when I get back home, he eats and then sleeps. I wish I had a garden. I should probably move.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Try the Trixie Activity Fun Board. Keeps mine going for about 10-15 mins at a time.


That's the one 

Oh yes 10 - 15 mins is good but that's a lot of treats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Or a handful of complete grain free dry kibbles.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry Carly "treat" was used in the generic, it took her over 11 mins last night using Thrive kibble. She definitely seemed to enjoy the challenge.

Someone on the Rushden Persain Rescue FB page posted a photo of her Bengal playing with a robo fish in water, so I have a couple on order. I hadn't realised she liked water until last night when I was watering their grass tray and she put her paw in the pouring water.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's about standard, and although it's not that long, it gives their brain a good work out. Try putting different textures in there too. I sometimes give lick-e-licks on the bit at the other end from the bowls, so they really have to get their tongues working to get it out. i also drop ping pong balls and other toys into the bowls and onto the board to make it harder for them to fish the treats out.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Tyres and pallets :yikes:

Dad is having a tree cut down so I am going to order some logs. I appreciate my garden is bland but at least they have good access to a safe outdoors which is a lot better than being cooped up in doors or in a flat. But I won't be making my garden look like a junk yard.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought a couple of Aquabot sharks and put them in an old litter tray but I think a deeper bowl would be better in order for the fish to dive deeper

Aquabot Shark - YouTube


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

The fish look good and I see they're both interested!

I'll have to order mine some for in the run. I have an old washing up bowl I can put them in.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cute cats CandM

I am planning on using a large washing-up bowl for my robo fish (I just ordered two). I hope that will be deep enough but the cats will still be able to reach in and dabble. 

If my cats sustain more than a passing interest in the fish I'll buy a large goldfish bowl and kit it out with weed etc, so the fish will be a bit less visible, to make it more interesting for the cats.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do these hold more inerest than real fish? We have a fish tank which the cats completely ignore.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure I would trust them with real fish  that was the first Aquabot outing but will try them again this weekend if the weather is good


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have one of those robo fish on order, might go back to ebay and get another one now as it looks cool.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No, i meant should I buy the fish for my own lot.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

April seems to have enjoyed the variety this week, I think they are worth a go and not a huge cost if they aren't interested. 

I am going to get one of the clown fish


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

carly87 said:


> No, i meant should I buy the fish for my own lot.


If you have a fish tank I wouldn't get the robofish, tbh. It might encourage them to try the game on the real fish 

Giddit can sit in front of the fish tank for hours, watching them and tapping the glass. She is not that interested in the goldfish but if one of the long eel like fish come out of hiding she goes berserk and tries to catch it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They can't get into th ereal fish tank as it's completely covered. They don't pay it the slightest bit of attention though, not even at feeding time when they go mental.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Never heard of Robo fish before but have just ordered one now. Hopefully my girls will love it. If they do i'll get a couple more.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Got my fish today! :thumbup1: Have discovered you need to put them in a large deep container to get maximum performance from them 

If the bowl is not deep enough the fish can't dive, and if it's not wide enough they keep bumping the edges all the time instead of swimming around. 

Also, the fish are attracted to each other (a magnetic effect of the motor perhaps), so it is not an advantage to have several fish as they get 'stuck' together and have to be manually separated constantly.

But in the right environment they are very lifelike and one of my cats loves them!


----------



## EskimoJo (Jan 16, 2014)

Can/do you leave the cats unsupervised with the robofish? Do you bring them out only every now and then?

They seem pretty cool! Might get Dennis one. I wonder if you can get a robo-eel!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have not seen a robo eel! I'm sure the cats would love it. 

Reporting back on my own cats reactions to the robo fish - they were all interested in them for 2 days and then that was it, no further interest at all.  More toys consigned to the back of the cupboard!


----------

